# [FreeNAS] Change rsync and ssh port



## rrm (Jan 5, 2013)

rsync through Deltacopy from a windows computer to my FreeBSD/FreeNAS server is without any problems.
As soon as the port of rsync or SSH the connection is refused or denied.

I changed the port on the side of Deltacopy, as described. In both the profile file as in the IP address (192.***.X.***:52001).
I changed the port of the FreeBSD/FreeNAS server, here, in exactly the same number as in the Deltacopy configuration. And checked it with sockstat -l4.

When i Telnet the FreeBSD/FreeNAS server with 192.***.X.***.:52001, it connects with the message: RSYNC 3.0
When i connect through SCP/Cygwin the changed SSH port (52002), it also connects and gives access to the FreeNAS.

Do i have to give new permissions to rsync and SSH to use the new port number. Or permissions to write/read directories through port 52001/2 in stead of 873/22?
Should ports internally be forwarded?

I can't figure out what is going wrong.


----------

